# What Japanese movements are in Fossil watches?



## tokyobubble (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello,

I made a thread asking about the ME3101 in another forum but then came across this one. What movement was this originally?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably Miyota 8215 which has 21 jewels, as does the Seiko 7s26. The 8215 handwinds, the 7s does not handwind.


----------



## tokyobubble (Mar 21, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


> Probably Miyota 8215 which has 21 jewels, as does the Seiko 7s26. The 8215 handwinds, the 7s does not handwind.


I found it, it's a 8N24

miyotamovement(dot)com/product/8N24

Knowing this I think I'll get it for him if he likes it. It doesn't look so bad at all! Thank you very much for your help though.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

If it's a balance wheel behind 7 o'clock, Miyota for sure. If it's behind 9, Seiko for sure.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

I didn't know fossil make this kind of this movement.


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

I had a Fossil with this movement, and in terms of smoothness I was fairly impressed. The rotor made VERY little noise and it was very smooth when winding with the crown. I didn't get a chance to put it on the timegrapher, but overall it was a nice movement for a ~$150 watch.


----------



## nudie (May 25, 2009)

It a Japanese Miyota caliber.. reliable and accurate in my opinion


----------

